# Where the hell is my thermostat?



## psuedoperson (Feb 21, 2010)

1990vdub Corrado. I can't find the thermostat anywhere! anyone have an idea where it may be?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, not in the water/meth forum.


----------

